# Puppy Ear Hair Removal



## DavidT (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi all,

Our pup Hudson is now 11 weeks old and is growing a massive coat of hair at a fast rate. I have been doing daily grooming training with him to try and make it a pleasant experience. So far so good....feet, tail, belly no problem, face a little touchy yet but I am gaining his trust for this as well.

My question is in regards to ears. I know that I need to "pluck" his ear hair out, yet I know this might be painful and I do not want to ruin my "pleasant experience" training. Do any of you have any suggestions as to how to make this an easier task. I have even thought of "nose hair" people clippers. 

The grooming books and videos say to use powder and "pluck away".If this is the only way, I will have to muster up courage to do it, but I wouldn't want some character pulling hair out of my ears !!

Thank you for any suggestions offered.

DavidT


----------



## rubymom (Apr 24, 2010)

The powder certainly helps with gripping the hair, but the most important thing to remember is to only pull a few hairs at a time! (Also, I think it helps to pull towards tail, rather than straight out from the body. ) I have always done this with my poodles and little Ruby seems to be totally fine with this process too!


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

Do it like plucking daisy petal..."He Loves Me, He Loves Me Not"

Work delicately from the outside .... working your way toward the middle hole area. The outside "petals" are super easy and much less ouchy.

The center of the daisy is the ear canal where the hair can be 2 inches long, going down deep. It can hold greasy dark crap and its harder to remove. But when you get it all out, its for the best. The petals/outer hair comes out easier, you can finger pluck. But the center hair is best gripped with hemostats AND powder. Les pooch makes the best powder called VISE GRIP.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

No matter how gentle I was with Vegas, he screamed like I was killing him the first time I did his ear hair, and for a couple times afterwards. He's absolutely fine for it now (and has been since about 4 months), it's just something they're going to have to get used to.


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

P2P, I just have to point out that that is the best description of ear plucking I've ever heard! :lol: Wonderful analogy. 

You are so right too. Work gently, from the outside in. But don't do it all in one sitting, especially not for the first times. I made that mistake of sitting down and clearing out Desmond's ears in one evening, and they got seriously infected as a result. Do it little by little, especially as he's young and getting used to it. Treat generously, and just pluck it over the course of a few days or so.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Try having a chew stick, or piece of dried chicken in your other hand. Let him nibble on the end, while you pull a few hairs at a time - just as described above. He probably won't even notice what you are doing with the distraction of the treat, and once you are both confident it is not painful you can fade the treat out. 

If there is any redness, dark gunk, or smelliness see your vet first - plucking sore ears hurts, and can make infection worse.


----------



## DavidT (Apr 15, 2010)

Thank all of you for your suggestions, very much appreciated. 

DavidT


----------

